# Parlantes GB-Audio



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Oct 31, 2009)

Buen día a todos.
Bueno, he estado viendo muchas paginas para comprarme parlantes o woofers para armar en mi casa , es decir , para el hogar y como las marcas como Jarho no me convenzen , queria preguntarles si alguien conocia a los fabricantes GB-Audio.
Estos son fabricantes de tweeters / midbass / woofers , ademas fabrican bafles "cajas".
aca les dejo el link; 
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar
 bue... sin mas para decir , mi consulta era si alguien la conocia o le parecia por lo menos confiable. 


Espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

Por acá tenés para leer un rato:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...hi-end-nacionales-argentina-26576/#post215585

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/#post87732

En este último link Sergio Rossi habla también de los GB.

Saludos


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Oct 31, 2009)

Cacho , muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta y por la atensión.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

De nada Doom.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 10, 2009)

BUEN DIA DOOM, como ya indico cacho yo compre y puse en marcha un proyecto con lo gb 10k (woofer de 10'') y realmente andan de diez. lo mas importante es que te dan todos los parametros, tenes la opcion de que si no te gustan esta gente te los puede modificar (ejem no muchos te dan esa opcion). fijates los post que te indico cacho mas arriba leelos, porque son largos y vas a ver el por que me decidi luego de mucho averiguar por esos parlantes. Tan contento estoy que empece armando los medios y tweeter con parlantes tambien de gb (el tweeter es un vifa que se los compre a ellos) bueno cualquier consulta ya me enganche en este post asi que estamos en contacto, un abrazo. mira las fotos en el post bafles echos en casa.


----------



## maxep (Nov 18, 2009)

me lalman la atencion esos parlantes. se ven muy estudiados.
igaulmente por precio elegi xonox


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 19, 2009)

Buen dia mapex, tenes datos de los parlatnes xonox,  personalmente no los conozco, si tenes algo postealo para poder chequearlos. Gracias un abrazo.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 19, 2009)

Interesante y con todos los parametros esta es la pagina
http://www.xonox.com.ar/

y este un parlante de 12''

http://www.xonox.com.ar/bajadas/12H4-6310-8F200C.PDF



maxep dijo:


> me lalman la atencion esos parlantes. se ven muy estudiados.
> igaulmente por precio elegi xonox


 

Cual compraste?? cuanto lo pagaste??? y que tal funciona? me interesan


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 19, 2009)

Bien Buen dia MFK08, estuve viendo en la pagina y los parlantes son x-burn, no parecen mal pero tire rapido una controlada con el winisd con el de 12'' que me linkeaste y no tienen una gran respuesta con 130lts de vol. me da una curva plana pero con corte en 53.5hz en 0db y 42 en -3db (lo cual para un woofer de 12'' no es tan fabuloso) a ver si alguien les pega una ojeada y la sube, un abrazo.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 19, 2009)

QUe opinas para una caja de dos vias?? no estan mal y a muy bune precio


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 23, 2009)

hola MFK08 todo depende de lo que buscas, si el precio es preponderante frente a la fidelidad esta ok pero si buscas alta fidelidad vas a tener que aumentar el presupuesto. como te exprese antes esos woofer no tienen la mejor prestacion para un 12'' pero si el precio te cierra y el rango de frecuencias que cubren te satisfacen dale para adelante.  Pero, aunque parezca cargoso, no te olvides del resultado que vas a obtener y no digas que nadie te lo advirtio.  Por otro lado que costo tienen esos parlantes que vos decis??? porque en funcion de eso podemos ver de afinar un poquito mas la busqueda. un abrazo.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 23, 2009)

averigue el precio e3nviando un e-mail a la direccionq ue ahi figura y la verdad que son demaciados caros la lista de precio esta desactualizada.. piden casi 500 $ argentino por esos parlantes


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 24, 2009)

Guau!!!!  caritos los parlantes, bueno habra que contemplar otras opciones, valio la pena revolver un poco mas antes de decidir . cualquier duda a tu disposicion. un abrazo.


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 24, 2009)

por bastante menos se consiguen los SELENIUM 12PW3 o los peavey PRO 12


----------



## Emi77 (Nov 24, 2009)

Aporto: la gente de gb audio tambien trae parlantes importados (vifa peerless hivi, etc) a pedido a traves de Parts Express..si precisan mas info manden un Pm.


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola Emi77 estuve ayer con gabriel de GB ya que le compre los medios de 5'' para terminar con mis bafles, y si me dijo que estaba importando bajo pedido , que cualquier cosa que no me resultaran los de el, me los cambiaba por lo que mas me gustase (evidente mas diferencia de precios) asi que bueno cuando tengo terminado el baflecito de medios y agudos lo posteo. un abrazo.


----------



## maxep (Ene 31, 2010)

MFK08 dijo:


> Interesante y con todos los parametros esta es la pagina
> http://www.xonox.com.ar/
> 
> y este un parlante de 12''
> ...


 

hace un tiempo postee unos bafles q*ue* arme triamplificados con 6 sinclairs.
el resultado fue ofensivo!!.
era demasiado ajajja

woofer kenbrown 10" caja bass reflex piramide+medios xonxon 5"+tw domo ken bronwn.
cada componente con su filtro y su sinclair..

te resumo
instalado en un depto. en un 3º piso. todo el lugar cerrado. a mitad de volumen. salgo del edifico y aun se escuchaba la musica perfectament*e* con una excelente calidad.(bajos medios y altos completo)

saca tus conclusiones


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 25, 2010)

gracias maxep por tu respuesta..

sigo sin saber que comprar para mis cajas de 2 vias...las quiero para pequeñas fiestas con amigos y cosas asi...el ampli es de 100w x 2 (demas esta decir que es echo por mi asique son reales) pero no se que armar...si 10'' o 12'' marca? quiero algo de buena calidad sin necesidad de que sea hi-fi..que me recomindan?


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 25, 2010)

*MFK08* para esa potencia, yo armaría unas columnas *Hi-Fi *con parlantes de 10' GB Audio. No vas a tener demasiada diferencia de precio con unas *no-HiFi *, y esa potencia la podés manejar con esos parlantes bastante bien.
Ahora, si te molesta el tamaño de las columnas (más de 90 litros), deberías ahí sí pensar en otra cosa. O tal vez hacerlas selladas en vez de Bass Reflex, con el de 10' de GB Audio queda más chica...

Ahora si sólo querés el menor precio y mucha "bulla", tirate a unos Selenium (mejor) o Jahro (más barato). 

¡Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 1, 2010)

gracias neo pensaba en 12'' pero me gusta lo ue me recomendaste ahora toca juntar la platita. y para los agudos que me recomedas?


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tené presente que esos GB de 10' van a tener mejores graves que uno de 12' "medio pelo".
Los agudos no sé... fijate los que armó Sergio Rossi, no sé si le encargó unos Vifa a GB Audio, o sino también hay buenos tweeters en Audifan (no te asustes con las potencias del catálogo, los de 3Watt , filtrados como corresponden, llegan a 100Watts, lo cual es mucho más de lo que necesitás).
En cuanto al tipo.... Creo que los domos de seda son los mejorcitos, pero que opine alguien mejor informado...
Eso sí, si le ponés piezoeléctricos o bala, te pego!!!  

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola marce, tenes razon para hi fi no hay como los de domo (como siempre los hay mejores y peores) pero son los que tienen un muy buen rango y no lastiman al oido, el mayor problema en elegir un tweeter es como queremos que suene nuestro conjunto acustico, la idea (por lo menos para mi entender) es que reproduzca con la mayor fidelidad un sonido natural donde perduren la mayoria de sus armonicos. pero si al audiofilo le gusta torturar sus oidos con sonidos pasando a estridentes o bajos pastosos y que retumben, que le vamos a hacer , lo que yo recomendaria seria escuchar en vivo los instrumentos (sin ningun tipo de ecualizacion rara ni de sobrepotenciacion, escucharlos tal cual salen del instrumento, una guitarra, un organo de viento ( que cabe remarcar es el mas apto para chequear todos los rangos de sonido audibles ) una bateria, etc. y tratar de lograr que nuestro sistema sea lo mas fiel posible a estos sonidos... si hacemos esto vamos a ver que muchos instrumentos no suenan tan graves y otros no tan agudos como nos acostumbraron a oir :enfadado:. El otro punto para la eleccion es la potencia que vamos a utizar (o bien que fin le vamos a dar) si hablamos de bajas potencias y bien bajas porque un equipo hi fi en un living de unos 35a 40mts. cuadrados lo vamos a estar escuchando entre unos 10 a 25w rms. yo con esa potencia desarmo la casa y obtengo una exelente calidad sonora.  con respecto a los tweeter los tonhalle no son malos pero se nota la diferencia con los vifa u otros importados.   Bueno un aporte desde mi punto de vista sobre este tema un abrazo a todos.


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 2, 2010)

lo de los 10'' me parece bien pero twester domo para un equipo que uiero usar para pequeñas fiestas con amigos me parece que no va buscara algun motor de compresion de calidad y no muy alta potencia


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 2, 2010)

hola mfk08 ves por que te decia antes de lo importante de decir para que vas a usar el equipo, si es para pasar musica evidente que lo mas apropiado es tweeter tipo bocina o bien en su defecto bala yo me inclino por el primero para potencias importantes pero si es para lugares chicos los bala andan de sobra. un gusto comunicarme.


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 3, 2010)

post anteriores comente para que queria las cajas y de cuanto era el ampli. por eso de entrada descarte los domos veremos que sale jaja


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 3, 2010)

disculpas, colgue con la pagina anterior, si para esa utilidad y esa potencia con los bala te va a sobrar.  y si no te importa tanto el hi fi con parlantes mas baratos que reproduzcan de 45-50 hz para arriba tambien.  saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Antes que usar motores de compresión, prefiero poner 1 o varios parlantes baratos de 4 o 5 pulgadas... Se logra bastante potencia, y seguro sonará mejor.
Respecto de lo que comenta Sergio, de los 15 a 25 RMS, no hay que olvidar aclarar que se refiere a Hi-FI con un buen rango dinámico. Por lo cual, escuchando a 20 Watt, puede haber fácilmente picos de 100Watt.

Ahora bien, veo que recalcás (porque ya lo habías dicho) que no buscás HiFi...
Mi opinión personal es que, si en medios y agudos no vas a usar componetes de HiFi, no tiene sentido hacer los graves para HiFi. Por qué? Porque un bafle/parlante sin tantos requerimientos de respuesta plana y demás, va a resultar más chico y práctico de transportar. Cuando hacés una reunión con amigos, es común que los bafles los lleves afuera a un patio o que haya que cambiarlos de lugar, por lo cual es bueno que no sea una caja de muchos litros (pesada y grande).
Adicionalmente, por la misma plata podés comprar un parlante de más potencia, seguramente con picos de respuesta, y tal vez también con más sensibilidad. (acordate que un parlante de 97dB con 50 RMS va a sonar como uno de 94dB con 100RMS, consideralo dado que ya tenés tu potencia).

Saludos y espero encuentres una combinación que te satisfaga 

PD: hechale un vistazo a los Selenium linea Bass y por qué no a los Jahro. Ahí sí te convendría 12'


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por su ayuda a buscar la mejor combinacion precio/calidad posible ja me gustan los selenium me jugare por esos entonces


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahí te paso unos .PDF muy útiles, que a veces cuesta encontrarlos en la página de Selenium. Una cosa más: tu amplificador es para 4 u 8 ohms? Si es para 4, la línea Bass creo que hay varios de doble bobina... creo que se pueden poner en serie para sumar 8 (buscalo en el foro, en algún lado lo ví).

El otro .PDF no me deja adjuntarlo, porque ya lo subí acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/selenium-bass-8sw11a-winisd-30529/


¡Saludos!

Agregado: Veo que estás en Córdoba, pero igual te sirven para tener una idea de precios:
http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/index.php?cPath=70&osCsid=ebed3d33a232415fb51dc80022c1607d
http://www.dancis.com.ar
http://www.subterraneadj.com  (no están los precios  , tal vez mandando mail...)

O el DeRemate de siempre


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 3, 2010)

El ampli es de 100W en 8 ohms es uno que publico el compañero Tupolev


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 4, 2010)

MFK08 dijo:


> El ampli es de 100W en 8 ohms es uno que publico el compañero Tupolev



Perfecto


----------



## FORRITO (Jul 8, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> *MFK08* para esa potencia, yo armaría unas columnas *Hi-Fi *con parlantes de 10' GB Audio. No vas a tener demasiada diferencia de precio con unas *no-HiFi *, y esa potencia la podés manejar con esos parlantes bastante bien.
> Ahora, si te molesta el tamaño de las columnas (más de 90 litros), deberías ahí sí pensar en otra cosa. O tal vez hacerlas selladas en vez de Bass Reflex, con el de 10' de GB Audio queda más chica...
> 
> Ahora si sólo querés el menor precio y mucha "bulla", tirate a unos Selenium (mejor) o Jahro (más barato).
> ...




Buenas  Estoy intentando darme una nocion acerca de que me convendria armar.. Alguien me podria ilustrar acerca de esas columnas Hi-Fi con los parlantes de 10' GB-Audio.

GRACIAS


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 8, 2010)

Buenas noches forrito yo tengo armadas dos cajas con los parlantes GB de 10'' y suenan de 10, explicita que queres saber exactamente y te contesto.un abrazo.


----------



## FORRITO (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Sergio,muchas gracias por responder.
Exactamente lo que quiero saber es que como son las cajas que armaste,estoy buscando algo que me acompañe toda la vida jaja. Tengo en metne hacer un sistema 2.1 pero el subwoofer seria un agregado para mucho mas adelante. GRACIAS


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola forrito, si lo que queres es ver bafles para darte una idea te recomiendo el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/ , te paso un link para que le pegues una ojeada, si se pudieran usar esos paralantes sin el problema del costo exesivo seria exelente, pero para darte una idea esta bueno  www.humblehomemadehifi.com


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 9, 2010)

Buenas noches forrito, disculpa la demora en constestar, mira si queres hacer algo muy bueno y dentro de un precio razonable, los GB andan exelentes, yo arme dos cajas con 10´´ exclusivamente para bajos, y le acople dos cajas extras con medios y agudos, el conjunto suena muy bien, las fotos de las cajas las subi al post Fotos de bafles hechos en casa , si tenes gana de ver bien en detalle leete Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional ahi hay mucho de parlantes y este otro Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes .  Por otro lado con el rango que te cubren los gb no te va a ser necesario el sub. woofer, los nuevos de 10´´ cubren con un volumen apox (es indispensable calcularlo) de 95 lts rangos desde 20hz a -3db hasta los 400-500 hz. una barbaridad. luego vas a tener que colocar dos buenos medios y dos exelentes tweeter. Bien te dejo esto como para que te entretengas, leas, te asegures lo que queres hacer y luego a tu disposicion con cualquie tipo de ayuda. un abrazo.
Pd. yo por mi parte estoy recontento con los bafles que arme, si lees los post te vas a dar cuenta que soy bastante dedicado con lo que hago, me encanta la musica y me gusta disfrutar el buen sonido, te aclaro no son bafles para matarlos a rosca son hi fi, para que a un buen nivel de db se e paren los pelos.


----------



## FORRITO (Jul 10, 2010)

Gracias tinchorojo89 por la pagina   www.humblehomemadehifi.com tiene buenas ideas 

En cuanto a los secciones del foro las recorro desde hace mucho.

Sergio me intrigaba saber que habias hecho con los GB de 10'' muchas gracias por la respuesta. Pero no es lo que busco, a seguir leyendo


----------



## nelsonRV (Jul 26, 2010)

Que tal Doom. Espero que no sea tarde para  darte mi opinión. Soy de Venezuela y una de las marcas mas reconocidas y utilizadas desde los 80's es la marca Peavey. Son americanos y te aseguro que para audio profesional, en vivo o para tu casa son increíbles. Hace años que dejé de  trabajar con audio profesional pero guarde algunos componentes para mi equipo casero.  Entre ellos un par de agudos  de 40 w 1"  (tipo compression drive) desde principios de los 90's y todavía suenan perfectos, nítido, sin exageración no requieren exceso de ecualización. En cuanto a los 12"  también son extremadamente eficientes pero son utilizados como medio-bajo. Si quiere bajos guturales o de menos de 50 hz deberás utilizar un subwoofer. 
     Aquí en Venezuela son caros por tener mucha demanda, pero en gringolandia son económicos, como todos aquí cuesta el triple por culpa del petróleo, quizás en tu país que tiene una economía más equilibrada cuesten lo real. Suerte.


----------



## amoarg69 (Sep 22, 2010)

HOla gente, soy nuevo en el foro, y queria consultarles algo. 

Me gusta el audio desde siempre y me he armado mis propios equipos pero veo que tengo MUCHISIMO que aprender... 

Como vivo en el interior. Aqui se consigue poco y nada. Solo unos FOXTEX de 12", algun MOON y todo lo demas para auto o DJ que no es el sondo que busco.

Dado que tengo los satelites medios berretones, 40W+40W queria armarme el subwoofer de un 2.1 lindo como para despues hacer unas lindas columnas satelites, algo HOMEMADE-HIFI. Pense en un 2.1 por que los satelites empiezan en 70Hz pero a oido con el equalizador deben largar mas arriba..

Asi que me puse en campana para un ampli de 70W para el woofer que termine y anda joya!! con un TDA7294. Tengo armado el circuito de regulacion  de corte con todos los chiches para mover la frecuencia que crea conveniente para el corte, etc.

Siempre tuve la idea que para bajos limpios los woofers deben ser generosos, sino el sonido seria  muy histerico. Es correcto? 

Anduve por varios hilos del foro, pero consulto en este hilo dado que el Sr. Rossi armo los GB y creo que son interesantes, entonces mi preguntas son:

	No sera mejor por mas que no hay mucha potencia usar woofer de 15" y asi obtener BAJOS GENEROSOS?

	Que parlantes me recomendarian comprar en el rango de valor de los GB como para hacer el subwoofer y luego las columnitas?

	Alguien ha hecho experiencia en el tema de los cortes? Digamos corto el subwoofer co odice por todos lados a no mas de 150Hz o lo extiendo a 800 o 1kHz para que las columnas sean de medios?

	Los planos de woofers con GB estan disponibles? no los pude encontrar!


	Gracias! poe el tiempo de todos!!! Daniel


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

Leé esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/
y esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/
y después contame sobre "donde cortar los satélites y el sub"....acá no hay oído que valga...


Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 22, 2010)

amoarg69 dijo:


> HOla gente, soy nuevo en el foro, y queria consultarles algo.
> 
> Me gusta el audio desde siempre y me he armado mis propios equipos pero veo que tengo MUCHISIMO que aprender...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido amoarg69 

Te contesto algunas cosas:

Veo que estás en Tandil, eso no es muy lejos, y además estás relativamente cerca de Mar del Plata... fijate en los sitios tipo deremate o bien en links de casas de parlantes aquí en el foro, que seguramente te pueden hacer envíos.

Si tenés que armar alguna otra potencia, echale un vistazo a los LM3886 ... son de MUY baja distorsión, 0,0015 % aprox.   

Respecto de las 15' , tengo entendido que los conos muy grandes no tienen tan buena respuesta a transitorios, por lo cual en Hi-Fi no se usan tan grandes. Si te fijás las columnas Hi-Fi, en general usan de 8' y a lo sumo 10' ( a veces 2 trabajando juntos en cada caja).
De todas maneras, aguardá que se explayen otros del foro que la tienen MUY clara.

Los planos de los GB (mejor dicho, las medidas) del que armó Sergio Rossi por ejemplo, están en el post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/
Es extenso, pero tiene MUCHA info útil acerca de GB y de todas las cosas que se consiguen por acá en Arg...
Tené en cuenta que GB Audio los mejora constantemente, así que puede que no necesites la misma caja que hizo Sergio Rossi (tal vez algunos litros menos).

¡Saludos!

Marcelo.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola Daniel.
GB me està construyendo 2 subs de 12", para caja cerrada chica, pensando en ecualizar el rolloff con un circuito transformador Linkwitz (ver ESP: http://sound.westhost.com/linkwitz-transform.htm)
Los subs, normalmente se cortan entre 60 a 100 Hz o un poco mas, pero no mucho.
La potencia que decis que es poca, depende de la sensibilidad de los parlantes y de otras variables, en principio, para subgraves, parece poca, pero como todo, depende.
El diàmetro solo, no te asegura bajos generosos.
GB no tiene planos, que yo sepa, pero te da los paràmetros Thiele-Small, para que vos calcules tu caja.
Cualquier duda, preguntà.
Sds.


----------



## amoarg69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Estimados, mil gracias por las rtas! ahora tengo que leer como loco! jajajajaja

ehbressan, No tengo claro el tema, pero se necesita una linkwitz cuadno los parlantes son malos, entonces para "arrancarle" lo que me falta necesito mas potencia.. etc. Como largo de cero la dea es conseguir parlantitos decentes.
Asimismo, quiero graves generosos planos en un lugar pequeno. No tengo un gimnasio en mi casa. Y leyendo he visto que si cortas abajo de los 150hz los graves se llevan el 40% de potencia por lo que estoy bien sino me equivoco 40+40 pra los sateltes 70 para el subwoofer.

NEO101: Mardel esta cerca asi que investigare. De todos modos GB me los manda puerta a puerta  y en los post dicen que son de libro. Por eso no queria pensar mas!
Por otro lado nunca me gusto el LM3886. No se bien p*OR* q*UÉ*. Creo que distorsionan mucho en ciertas circunstancias segun lei. Pero gracias!
En el post que indicas no encontre las medidas, el tubo y demas, por eso pregunte.  revisare de nuevo.

Ezavalla, mil gracias. Las paginas son muy largas, pero no es como decia a ehbressan?, debiste hacer cambios por que el woofer no era el adecuado. Por eso pregunto que os parece largando de CERO que me aconsejan.
Asimismo para hacer buenas mediciones habria que adquirir BUEN equipamiento que excede la busqueda que estoy realizando. Quiza sea mas desastrozo estudiar la cosa con un mal microfono que hacer buenos calculo con los datos que se tienen. Estoy muy equivocado? 

mil gracias siempre. Daniel


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola amoarg69, es cierto yo tengo armados dos woofer Gb de 10'' y realmente estoy muy contento con su sonido.  No hay que dejarse llevar por la medida del parlante, lo importante son los parametros t/s del mismo que con la caja adecuada te va a dar el rango dianamico del conjunto, o sea lo que te permitira escuchar.  Normalmente en este foro la idea es que te calcules vos las cajas con los parmetros y puedas seleccionar asi el parlante que mas se ajusta a tus necesidades, leete bien los post que te indico Ezavalla (quien fue tutor en  mi proyecto) que ahi tenes toda la info necesaria para  los calculos, no dudes en consultar en el foro todo lo que no entiendas o no te salga o no conozcas, todos estamos para aprender y ayudar.  Con respecto a la gente de GB es exelente, Gabriel su dueño no te va a dejar de acesorar en todo lo que le consultes, pedile que te pase los parametros de los woofers que te interesan (no los tomes de la pagina porque esta gente tiene la costumbre de ir mejorando el producto y van variando los parametros, por ej. mi mismo parlante en este momento da una respuesta desde casi los 22hz.  con respecto al de hace un año que partia de los 32hz.) respecto a la compra contactate con ellos que te hacen el envio al interior seguro. (por eso es importante tener los parametros de los parlantes porque al saber como se comportan no te va a ser necesario escucharlos para saber que son buenos).  Bien nuevamente ante cualquier duda o consulta a tu disposicion.  AH! con respecto a los filtros vas a tener que saber como se comporta el parlante woofer y luego los medios y agudos para saber como hacer los cortes de frecuencia. lee el post de ezavala de su diselño de subwoofer que ahi tenes un detalle de lujo con respecto a la seleccion de las frecuencias. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

amoarg69 dijo:


> Ezavalla, mil gracias. Las paginas son muy largas, pero no es como decia a ehbressan?, debiste hacer cambios por que el woofer no era el adecuado.


No es que el woofer no fuera el adecuado, sino que tuve que rearmar la curva de respuesta de los medios por que la caja (de los mid+hi) era muy pequeña - era el espacio disponible - y tenían una frecuencia de cruce propia muy alta y con picos muy marcados, producto del tamaño de la caja. Cuando los correjí, tuve que cortar el sub mas abajo para que coincidiera con el corte necesario de los medios. En fin....un desbole....



amoarg69 dijo:


> Por eso pregunto que os parece largando de CERO *que me aconsejan*.


El consejo es: simular, medir, simular, armar, medir, amortiguar, medir, medir, medir y repetir....hasta que quede lo mejor posible, sabiendo que siempre hay que tomar compromisos. Lo que falte se arregla con electrónica.



amoarg69 dijo:


> Asimismo para hacer buenas mediciones habria que adquirir BUEN equipamiento que excede la busqueda que estoy realizando. Quiza sea mas desastrozo estudiar la cosa con un mal microfono que hacer buenos calculo con los datos que se tienen. *Estoy muy equivocado?*


No estás taaaan equivocado, pero cuando aprendas que las curvas importantes son en baja frecuencia y que lo necesario no es tanto la medición absoluta sino la forma y algunos puntos característicos, vas a llegar a la conclusión que si lo hacés con cuidado y en la forma correcta, podés usar un micrófono electret convencional de PC si cometer demasiado error...al menos donde interesa que no haya error


----------



## amoarg69 (Sep 22, 2010)

HOla Sergio, graciias por tu contacto. 
Ahi me baje el programa de calculo y me dio 128.7 litros que seria 51x81x30 aprox. medio grande no? (Creo que a ti te quedo de 97) 
Solo que mire para hacerle 2 agujeros mas chicos solo por la cueston visual de 6cm diametro y 32 de profundo o 1 de 13... Esos pueden ir en cualquier lugar? Eso no lo pude encontrar. 
Con cuantos Watts moves el subwoofer? y los satelites? 
Creo que juego por el W-10K V1 con mi ampli de  70W luego veo de seguir con las columnas q no se si las hare de 2 o 3 vias. 
GB me importaria los tweeter? Digo p q ellos no fabrican... Gracias!! Daniel


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola daniel. subi al post los calculos o bien del programa habri la carpeta drivers y ahi tenes guardado el ensayo que hiciste subilo asi lo chequeo, o bien pasame los parametros y lo controlo. un saludo. no te guies por el volumen que me dio a mi dado  a que los t/s de estos paralantes variaron .


----------



## amoarg69 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sergio, en ese caso espero a comprar y asegurarme los valores finales y mil gracias!

ezavalla, de nuevo ml gracias por tus comentarios. Como te decia, las paginas a las que me mandaste son largas y con su complejidad. Leere con mas detenimiento y tiempo. 
El punto, creo, es que salgo de CERO entonces puedo intentar comprar bien y no tener que hacer mayores artilugios para que la cosa me de resultado aceptable.
Quiza me puedas ayudar al reves. QUe me aconsejas que haga ?  que configuracion de parlantes puedo comprar como para hacer algo decente en esos valores?
gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2010)

amoarg69 dijo:


> Quiza me puedas ayudar al reves. QUe me aconsejas que haga ?  que configuracion de parlantes puedo comprar como para hacer algo decente en esos valores?


Para un 2.1, necesitas un medio de 6" o un poco menos mas un tweeter (pero vos decís que querés armar columnas, así que no sé ) por cada satelite. Para el _*subwoofer*_, asumiendo que puedas cortar los medios por debajo de 120-Hz, cualquiera de los de GB de 10" andan bien, aunque yo *NO USARIA* un bass-reflex para un subwoofer a menos que tengas muy controlados los niveles de reproducción...pero es casi seguro que vas a tener que poner un filtro pasa-altos para proteger el sub de exceder la Xmax si te gusta darle manija a los graves.

Sin datos, no puedo decirte mucho, excepto que consigas los parámetros T/S de los mejores parlantes para satélites y subwoofer que puedas conseguir y los simules en el WinISD para ver como es la respuesta en frecuencia y cual es el tamaño de la caja que resulta para la respuesta que te agrade. Con esto vas a poder saber cuanto espacio vas usar (en cajas) y cuanto podés tolerar de desviación si el espacio que tenés no te alcanza y no querés hacer ecualización extra. Claro que esto es todo un trabajito... ...pero es la unica forma de aproximarte a un par de soluciones de las que luego puedas elegir...

Cuando tengas los resultados de las simulaciones, vení al foro para que podamos ayudarte a evaluarlas.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola Daniel, el circuito transformador Linkwitz corrige curvas que no te gusten, pero no necesariamente debido a malos parlantes.
Para el sub, es muchisimo mas fácil y sencillo hacer una caja cerrada. Es la que mas ventajas tiene con respecto a las bass reflex (salvo una de peso, la extension en frecuencia).
De cualquier manera, lo mejor es simular y predecir como va a funcionar.
Sds.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Oct 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes.
Primero y principal quiero decir que recientemente he comenzado a estudiar electroacustica, por lo que mucho no se, pero si se ha donde quiero llegar.
Estoy diseñando una caja para un subwoofer GB audio W-10K V1. y luego de poner todos los parametros t/s en el winisd, no digo que da datos ilogicos, pero son bastantes raros, es decir, me da una caja de 13 litros que es re chiquita.
Pero bueno jugando un poco con el winisd, lo que quiero logar es una buena respuesta entre los 20 y 60 hz, y manteniedo la caja estandar no puedo lograrlo, por lo que tuve que modificar algunos de los datos, hasta conseguir los resultados que obtuve (son los adjuntados en el pdf).
No digo que esos sean los mejores, pero tengo eso o sino tratar de hacer la linea lo mas plana posible (para obtener un resultado hi-fi). Asi que, para los que saben, que me recomiendan?

Saludos y espero  su respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

No es así como se definen las cajas bass reflex. En la caja "modificada" no has especificado cual es la "modificación" que has hecho, y la respuesta que has obtenido...muy probablemente no es la mejor...
Lo primero que tenés que hacer es probar - sin modificaciones - cada uno de los diferentes *ajustes*, y estos son los que te pregunta el WinISD luego de seleccionar el tipo de caja (vented en tu caso). Sobre estos ajustes (o *alignments*) yo subí una página escaneada que explica que es cada uno de ellos y cual es el efecto sobre el sonido. Para las cajas bass-reflex esta elección es CLAVE, y si la hacés mal, vas a terminar tirando piedras a ciegas como ahora.
Te pido que busques ese adjunto que subí hace tiempo, lo leas para que veas de que se trata cada ajuste y luego postees las imágenes de las curvas de respuesta y volúmenes obtenidos para cada ajuste SIN MODIFICACION.

Recién a partir de ahí podremos conversar sobre cual caja, ajuste y diseño elegir.

PD: Acá está el doc: Ver el archivo adjunto 28932

Saludos!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Oct 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes.
Muchisimas gracias ezavalla, seguire los consejos que me has dicho. y disculpame que te halla molestado hoy sabado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias ezavalla, seguire los consejos que me has dicho. y *disculpame que te halla molestado hoy sabado*.


  
Te fuiste de mambo!!!!
De donde sacás que me has molestado?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Oct 2, 2010)

No, simplemente decia. En los sabados gente se reune con familia o amigos o simplemete descansa y ve una pelicula (esa es mi vision de los sabados y domingos). Despuesa hay otros como yo, que se tienen que quedar estudiando en casa jaja!

Saludos


----------



## feduarg (Oct 8, 2010)

hola he estado siguiendo este tema me ha resultado muy interesante y util, quiero armar mi primer sistema de audio hi-fi, nunca hice uno, por eso queria su ayuda les cuento que queria armar dos columnas de 3 vias con parlantes de gb los cuales serian el B-8k para bajos el Mb-5k para medios y los tweeter de domo te tonhalle, mis dudas son que tipo de caja me conviene y que le cargue los parametors que figuran el la pagina en el winisd y hay que medificarlos bastante para que los deje guardar que puede ser los cargo mal o hay algun error en los datos que dan, y para calcular el volumen tengo que tener en cuenta los dos parlantes o solo el de 8,


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 10, 2010)

hola feduarg, con respecto a que tipo de caja armar queda entaramente a tu gusto, podes ver que te conviene mas si refex, sellada, pasabanda, etc... de acuerdo a los parlantes elegidos (el windisd te tira una punta para elegir que tipo de caja te conviene) te paso una pagina para que te des ideas de que podes armar  http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/ 
Yo te diria que los parametros se los pidas a la gente de GB en ves de usar los de la pagina, ademas te van a asesorar en otras cosas y es un buen punto de partida.
para el calculo de volumen, como el Mb-5k no tiene campana sellada te recomiendo que le hagas un recinto aparte, para que la presion del cono del B-8k no te afencte al cono del Mb-5k.

Suerte con tu proyecto, saludos

Martin


----------



## feduarg (Oct 11, 2010)

hola feduarg, con respecto a que tipo de caja armar queda entaramente a tu gusto, podes ver que te conviene mas si refex, sellada, pasabanda, etc... de acuerdo a los parlantes elegidos (el windisd te tira una punta para elegir que tipo de caja te conviene) te paso una pagina para que te des ideas de que podes armar http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/ 
Yo te diria que los parametros se los pidas a la gente de GB en ves de usar los de la pagina, ademas te van a asesorar en otras cosas y es un buen punto de partida.
para el calculo de volumen, como el Mb-5k no tiene campana sellada te recomiendo que le hagas un recinto aparte, para que la presion del cono del B-8k no te afencte al cono del Mb-5k.


gracias eso estaba pensado hacer lo vi en unos planos de descargue, como tener en una columna deo bafles pegados.... jeje


----------



## Tarkus (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola, quiero hacer una consulta sobre los parlantes GB audio en especial sobre el modelo W-10K *V2*y consiste en lo siguiente, tengo proyectado armar una caja de tres vias con un woofer de 10" un rango medio Dynaudio D76 que compré hace bastante tiempo y está a la espera, un tweeter Morel CAT 308 (todavia no adquirido) porque creo que es el complemento ideal para el Dyn.
El rango medio es un domo de 76 mm de diametro, Fs aprox en 300Hz y la frecuencia de cruce recomendada es de 500Hz, la pregunta es si el woofer GB responde bien a impulsos en 500Hz y si en esta frecuencia rinde 89 / 90 db para lograr un correcto enlace con el RM?


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Una cosa que debés considerar respecto de la sensibilidad del conjunto, es que los woofer de 10' que hace actualmente GB-Audio son solo los W-10C, que son de 4 ohm. (quise ver los datos en la página pero no anda la de dicho parlante).
Supongo que para nivelar todo deberás lograr cierta impedancia en el pasabajos si estás usando filtros pasivos...


----------



## Tarkus (Mar 31, 2011)

Esto cambia mis planes, porque si los Woofer son de 4Ohms el calculo del filtro es diferente etc. 
Si alguien tiene las caracteristicas del W-10C le agradeceria las publique, aun que ya se las estoy solicitando al fabricante.


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 31, 2011)

buenas noches Tarkus, mira directamente te conviene comunicarte con gabriel de gb para consultarle por los parlantes que tiene en fabricacion y para que te pase de esos los t/s de los mismos. No se si ya te comunicaste con el pero es una persona re accesible y te va a ayudar en todo lo que le pidas, te lo comento esto por experiencia propia. Bueno ane cualquier duda consulta en el foro, un abrazo.


----------



## Tarkus (Mar 31, 2011)

Gracias a todos por responder, ya hice un primer contacto con Gabriel por e-mail y me dice que en unos dias sube a la web la info del nuevo W-10C que para mi sorpresa tiene cono de ceramica!! todo un avance que me genera gran expectativa, por lo que pude ver en las especificaciones de un Acuton, son conos muy rigidos y neutros por lo que deben tener un buen rendimiento de SPL.


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 1, 2011)

Tarkus, te paso lo que le respondió Gabriel respecto de los filtros a un amigo mío:



> "Son de 4 ohms (Rcc 3.5 ohms) pero la impedancia en frecuencia mínima es 5.0 ohms en 100Hz
> El tema se resuelve en el filtro. La carga ohmica que este le puede agregar puede ser hasta de 2 ohms.
> Cuando  hagas el filtro decime en que frecuencias los vas a cortar y te digo  que espesor de hilo poner para aumentar la impedancia.
> Con los woofer pesados se hace así porque si se hubieran hechos con una Rcc 6.2 ohms (8ohms) la imp.  mínima sería muy alta y la potencia acústica menor.
> ...


Lo que sí las cosas no me quedan muy claras, porque cada vez que mi amigo le pidió los parámetros de Thiele y Small, le dijo que los sacara de la página....
Pero la página figura el W-10C y no carga, al mismo tiempo parece ser que el de mi amigo es el W-10K v1....     con lo cual ya no tengo muy claro qué parlantes está vendiendo Gabriel ni cuáles son los que tiene mi amigo... 

Saludos


----------



## Tarkus (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola NEO101 por lo que yo entiendo es como que el W-10C va a reemplazar al resto de los 10", el W-10K V2 ya está discontinuado, esto confirmado por Gabriel, y el V1 va por el mismo camino.
Por otra parte los parametros del W-10C no están disponible porque (supongo yo) deben estar en su fase experimental final.
Es bueno el dato que me pasas porque me permite ir proyectando el filtro, que debera aportar un plus de resistencia ohmica para que el ampli "vea" 8 Ohms.
un saludo.


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 2, 2011)

Buen dia gente, el dia viernes estuve con gabriel de GB audio en su local, y como ya habia visto antes es un emprendimiento pequeño por lo cual no tiene una produccion seriada de parlantes. Los mismos los fabrica el mismo gabriel con la seleccion de productos importados y nacionales que el testea. Por lo pronto cada parlante se fabrica a mano y se mide y controla una vez terminado, en si los parametros que el te pasa de cada parlante que te entrega son los reales del mismo parlante.
Con respecto a los parametros de la pagina son los valores de las tandas que el arma, pero todo esta en continuo cambio y desarrollo dentro de GB.  
Por lo pronto para un calculo mas exacto,CREO A MI ENTENDER, que hay que hablar con Gabriel y consultarle que parlante tiene en fabricacion en este momento y con que parametros.
Esto no desacredita para nada la calidad de la marca GB (como muchos sabran yo soy usuario de estos parlantes en forma muy satisfactoria), al contrario creo que para equipos de hi fi esto de poder tener parametros que el puede adaptar (dentro de un limite de medidas) nos permite comprar parlantes de buena calidad casi fabricados a nuestro gusto.  Esto es algo que el te ofrece cuando le pedis los parlantes.
El viernes cuando fui estaba calibrando los divisores de un grupo 2.1 que lanzara al mercado y de unos monitores aparentemente para estudio.  Por otro lado tenia otro grupo de bafles estereo pero de 4 gabinetes (woofers separados de medios y teweeters) que en breve esta tambien poniendo en el mercado. 
Resumiendo Muy buena calidad, Adaptabilidad, Control y medicion individual de cada parlante. ¨Por otro lado todo en pleno desarrollo y cambio, ideal contactarse con el antes de emprender cualquier desarrollo.
Bien espero que esto aclare un poco todas las variaciones que hemos visto en este post. 
Un saludo.


----------



## amoarg69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola foro nuevamente! Por fin me decidi encontre los morlacos y hare mi nuevo sistema DIY lo mas HIFI posible. TEngo ganas de comprar GB audio. que les parece? Andan bien? mi idea es que Gabriel me pase la data de que hacer con los parlantes que me vende para lograr lo mejor posible.
He leido en el foro que todos recomiendan el LM 3886 sobre el TDA 7294. Pueden darme los motivos? mil gracias de antemano. Daniel.


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 6, 2012)

amoarg69 dijo:


> He leido en el foro que todos recomiendan el LM 3886 sobre el TDA 7294. Pueden darme los motivos? mil gracias de antemano. Daniel.



Buenas! 
Es fácil. Fijate en el .PDF del LM3886 las gráficas de distorsión. Ronda el 0.015 % de distorsión, los TDA tienen distorsiones mucho más altas. Los STK también en comparación, pero no tanta como un TDA.
En 8 ohms mejor aún 

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: depende qué potencia vayas a usar, capaz te convenga hacer uno en puente (2 x LM3886) y usarlo a menos potencia. En el foro están los .PDF, creo que en algún post mío o alguno en que participé. Uno es del integrado en sí, otro muestra formas de hacerlo en puente y demás (circuitos recomendados).


----------



## amoarg69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Estimado
  gracias por su pronta rta. Segun la hoja de datos la THD es 0.005!   a 5W en 1 khz


----------



## amoarg69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Estimado
  gracias por su pronta rta. Segun la hoja de datos la THD es 0.005!   a 5W en 1 khz
  Ahora con 4Ω a los 50Wats llega al 0.1
  Es MUY superior el LM 3886? Tiene ventajas con la potencia? Por lo que vi es mas noble el TDA que el LM, pero como no soy un experto quiza no puedo controlar todas las variables.
  mil gracias. Daniel


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Si, igual fijate la curva de distorsión en el .PDF, vas a ver que sobre 8 ohm (y en 4 también) baja la distorsión aún más a más potencia (creo que la mínima era unos 5 o 10 Watts antes del máximo). 
No sé a qué te referís con "noble", nunca tuve problemas ni con TDA ni con LM (que no fueran provocados por mí, claro ).

En MI opinión personal (bastante subjetiva), los TDA está buenos cuando se necesita poca tensión (por ejemplo en un auto) o cosas por el estilo, pero para Hi-Fi prefiero LM o un STK (en segundo lugar), y como tercera opción un ampli con transistores de los que hay aquí en el foro. Es decir, para Hi-Fi el TDA sería mi cuarta (y última) opción en cuanto a preferencias. En cuanto a un auto, capaz sería la primera opción, pero no por su calidad sonora....

Además, tené en cuenta que seguramente armes algo de 8ohm.

PD: si seguís con el tema, deberíamos ir al sub-foro correspondiente, este es de elementos de salida


----------

